# 6 inch high cheesecake



## libby537 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have been looking for a cheesecake recipe which after it is baked will be 6 inches high. I have only gotten to about 3 1/2 inches high after baking and cooling and do not know what to do as: I cannot find a recipe to make a cheesecake in a 9 inch spring form pan which is 6 inches high after baking and cooling. I have ordered this size of cheesecake in Italian trattorias but can not find a recipe. 
Thanks/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

6" is a tall order. I'm not sure if you'll make it all the way, but if you double this one you should be able to clear 5". You will have to double the baking time, and just forget about blind-baking the crust.

http://www.cookfoodgood.com/?p=201

BDL


----------



## libby537 (Feb 14, 2010)

boar_d_laze,
Thanks, I have been thinking about that for a long long time but I just thought it would be a waste of time and money.
There are recipes with 5 8 oz cream cheese packages my favourite if I doubled a 5 package cheesecake recipe would a 10" spring form work with a parchment paper lining about 3" higher around the pan? Baking in a convection oven at 250 F for 4 hrs.?
I'm willing to try, what about a crust strong enough to hold that much product and taste good and not be overpowering? Any suggestions would be welcomed this is a big project for me.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

You raise some interesting questions.  Just want to let you know I'm thinking about them.

BDL


----------

